# Buzzing sound in Creative Inspire M2600



## Yoda (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi,

I have a creative Inspire M2600 2.1 Speaker System. For the past few months I'm hearing a buzzing sound when the Speaker is not in use. I get the sound from the Left side Speaker. When I changed the connection cables in the sub-woofer from left to right, then I get the sound from right side speaker. Only when the speaker sound is reduced to zero "0" in the speaker / when the speaker is switched off I don't get that buzzing sound.

When the sound volume is kept normal then I start hearing the buzzing sound. I even re-installed the OS and I get the same buzzing sound in any one of the speaker. The problem is not in software side, its the speakers that should be repaired.

The warranty of the speakers are over. I inquired but can't find a creative service center in Bangalore.

Is there any authorized service centers for "creative" speakers in Bangalore to repair it?

Regards
Rafales


----------



## desiibond (Aug 26, 2009)

^^ does the power socket has proper earthing?


----------



## Yoda (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks for the reply. The earthing is proper. I connect my Speakers to my APC UPS and the UPS is connected to the 3-pin holes in the wall outlet.

I'm planning to give the speakers to Universal Systems, SP Road, Bangalore. they said they do all kinds of repairs. since there's is no authorized service centers for creative in bangalore, I have to rely on others.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 27, 2009)

I think authorized service center is there near KR Puram and also in Domlur I think. Will find out address. Once I thought of going there to have my earphones checked but never went.


----------



## Yoda (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks a lot desiibond 

If you get the authorized service center address, please reply back. its better to always go with the auth. service center.


----------



## robogeek (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey There's an authorised Creative service center (Bangalore) in A.MLane (its parllel to S.P Road)..
Its name is Compuage Infocom(service Center)(THey are one of authorised distributors for Creative in INdia)
When you enter S.P Road take first right(or ask anyone there for A.M Lane). This Compuage Infocom is opposite(diagonal) to a temple.

I got a problem with my Creative Inspire 4.1 speakers and I reparied from them and I saw many Creative speakers for servie there. But the service is too costly. They charged me 450 rupees(with service tax including). He told that he replaced some card in the woofer, but I think the charge is some what costly


----------



## Atriya (Oct 14, 2009)

It might be due to interferance from wireless devices. Look into this. It's a known problem with the M2600.


----------

